# Best Movies Out Right Now?



## monsterchic (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi

So, for my birthday, I'm going movie hopping and was wondering which movies would be highly recommended that I see.  I've already seen Catching Fire and the Hobbit.  Was thinking about seeing 47 Ronin, Mitty, Wolf of Wall Street, and maybe another one or two.  

Suggestions?


----------



## alchemist (Jan 15, 2014)

"Out right now" has become a rather nebulous concept.  Have you seen Gravity? If not, find it while it's still on a big screen.


----------



## monsterchic (Jan 16, 2014)

Specifically...how about in the last month?

Gravity was fantastic.  I saw it the week it came out, and it blew me away.  It was really great to see that you don't need an entire cast to make something come alive, but (for most of it) just one actress.  Spectacular movie


----------



## biodroid (Jan 16, 2014)

The Robocop is coming out soon, not sure when.


----------



## RichardWolanski (Jan 17, 2014)

The _out right now_, part is tricky. The Hobbit 2 may still be circulating, you've already seen Gravity (great film!), Her (I _know _it's a romance, but it's still an excellent movie).


----------



## monsterchic (Jan 17, 2014)

Plans: Mitty, Her, Wolf of Wall St., 47 Ronin, and maybe Catching Fire.  Should be an interesting day


----------



## SevenStars (Jan 17, 2014)

Saw 47 Ronin, not too bad, worth a look.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 19, 2014)

American Hustle? Pretty good.


----------



## biodroid (Mar 5, 2014)

Didn't Wakeen Fenix quit acting to make rap music at one stage?


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 5, 2014)

*Joaquin Phoenix* made 'I'm still here' with *Casey Affleck*, which was a docu-spoof where he pretended to quit acting to make music, he had to go fully into the film to try and pull of the spoof so he said he quit to make music, but really it was a joke.


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 9, 2014)

*300: Rise of an Empire*

Beautiful artwork (some effects not as good as the original though) and epic battle scenes, if beautiful gore is your thing.


----------

